
Russia’s Giant Dry Dock Sank with an Aircraft Carrier Inside - gok
https://warisboring.com/russias-giant-dry-dock-sank-with-an-aircraft-carrier-inside/
======
pinewurst
They'll probably blame it on us - as per every drunken quality control mistake
since the Czar was a pup.

------
alottafunchata
With their ONLY aircraft carrier

